# Hello to all mighty fish keeper. I am bringing a good news



## thong19991 (Jul 11, 2020)

Hi All,

I am sorry to repost the same message again. This message was in new member thread.

I want to introduce about myself. I was staying at home for last 6 months, because of Covid-19. I was working in hospitality sector. Therefore, I picked up the old hobbit that I used to have back in my country (Viet Nam). Currently, I am trying to raise rare guppy fishes, but my fishes is still stacked in Thailand and Vietnam. My first shipment was ruined, because of the terrible Toronto transhipper. I don't want to name him, but I was really upset about his service: lack of communication, and charging very high fee. Anyway, I don't want to mention too much about past experience. I know it is common experience about his service, because I was talking with many fish keeper, who have similar experience about his service. At the moment, I am working with April Ross to transport my fish, but she located far way. Interestingly, I transship my fish from the west coat, but the fee still cheaper than Toronto service )

Please let me know if you have any suggestions on this issue. 

Importantly, I am here to learn from everyone. Also, I want to offer some service to the community. I am currently selling aquarium supplies (Artemia-Brine Shrimp Eggs, Indian Almond Leaves .etc) in Kijiji (My id: budget aquarium NR). I find it interesting, when Canada's aquarium supplies are very expensive, so I try to offer alternative solutions in my shop. I will expanse my shop, if I have enough support from the community. Currently, I only offer my service to the Toronto area, but I will open a website, which can help me to serve more customers and wider. In the near future, I will sell wide range of fishes importing from Viet Nam and Thailand in my shop. My website is lakiliki.com and .ca, but it is under construction 

I also cultivate Moina for sale. If you are interested in it, please message me and you will be the first to get my product. Moina is the best food for small fishes, and you can google about it. I also try to cultivate tubifex worm or black worn, but it is hard.

Finally, my mission statement is "You don't have to spend a lot to keep your fish healthy and happy" I will keep working toward that goal. Thanks for your time and support.

Hi Admin,

Please approve my post. I just want to help myself and others to get through this hard time and keep our*fishes*happy and healthy .

Thank you to all readers.

Nero.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Do you offer the service of importing fish into Canada?

I have a few dream species that I would love to own (not illegal).


----------



## thong19991 (Jul 11, 2020)

Hi,

What kind of fish you are looking for? I have good connection with a lot of fish keepers in South East Asian. You can just give name and image of the fish. I will hunt it for you. Image is better, because the language barrier is serious problem for those fish keepers. I just want to be 100% sure.

At the moment, I will hunt it for you. I will give price tag on the fish including fish price and shipping & handling fee. You have to find the transhiper and deal with that transhiper. Then, I will send the fish to your selected transhipper. I am suggesting April Ross. If you use the Toronto transhipper and the fishes is dead on arrival, I will not be responsible for that. I don't want to name the Toronto transhipper, but you can google it yourself . I am planning to apply for the license and do transhipping myself, but it is my future plan, when I feel there is enough potential. The application fee is $500, which is not cheap 

Anyway, you can contact me via [email protected] for more information and we can discuss


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

emailed you


----------



## StevenD (Jun 19, 2020)

thong19991 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What kind of fish you are looking for? I have good connection with a lot of fish keepers in South East Asian. You can just give name and image of the fish. I will hunt it for you. Image is better, because the language barrier is serious problem for those fish keepers. I just want to be 100% sure.
> 
> ...


Totally agree that the Toronto transhipper has a very negative attitude. I had a terrible conversation with him so I understand your feeling. 
Anyways, good luck with your business.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Where is your location, is it in Toronto.

If you bring in Saltwater fish and corals, some SW hobbies will be very interested.


----------



## ttran (Apr 5, 2021)

StevenD said:


> Totally agree that the Toronto transhipper has a very negative attitude. I had a terrible conversation with him so I understand your feeling.
> Anyways, good luck with your business.


Beside April Ross (Vancouver BC), you can contact Amanda Brown (London ON) to import fish for you. Amanda is very friendly and good in communication. The transshipping fee is also cheaper than Hung Pham (Mississauga - ON).

Anyway, Do you know how to apply to be a transhipper in Canada?


----------

